# كتاب جميل فى الهندسة الوصفية..............



## سيد ابوليلة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*إليكم هذا الكتاب الجميل فى الهندسة الوصفية(والتى تهتم بدراسة المساقط ) وهذا الكتاب من إعداد وتجميع محمد عبد الملك الجوراني

وسوف تتعلم فى هذا الكتاب
* توقيع النقاط على المستويات الثلاثة(أفقى وراسى وجانبى)
*طرق تعيين الطول الحقيقى
*تقاطع الخطوط وتعيينها
*بعض المسائل المحلولة 
وغيره الكثير من الدروس 


للتحميل من الرابط التالى:

http://www.kutub.info/library/downlo...9141ca57b1b951

مع تحياتى 
اخوكم
م / سيد ابوليلة 


*​


----------



## manouski21 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا خي العزيز


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

manouski21 قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل يا خي العزيز




للتحميل من الرابط التالى:
http://www.kutub.info/library/


----------



## حسن مشهور (13 سبتمبر 2009)

لتحميل كتاب أدق وأعمق عن " الهندسة الوصفية " يمكنك الدخول على هذا الرابط .


----------



## خالد الحكيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*Not Found*

The requested URL /library/downlo...9141ca57b1b951 was not found on this server. 
_www.kutub.info_


----------



## معماريون (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

رح يكيفوا عليه طلاب السنة الأولى ....الله يعطيك الف عافية ....جاري التحميل


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

حسن مشهور قال:


> لتحميل كتاب أدق وأعمق عن " الهندسة الوصفية " يمكنك الدخول على هذا الرابط .





خالد الحكيم قال:


> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /library/downlo...9141ca57b1b951 was not found on this server.
> _www.kutub.info_





معماريون قال:


> بارك الله لك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

م.عبدالرحمن جابر قال:


> رح يكيفوا عليه طلاب السنة الأولى ....الله يعطيك الف عافية ....جاري التحميل


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*تابع كتاب في الهندسة الوصفية gdp ) لطلبةالسنة الأولى في الهندسة المعمارية و المدنية*




*الكتاب في مادة الهندسة الوصفية للطلبةالسنة الأولى في الهندسة المعمارية و المدنية و الكتاب يحتوي على قسم للدروس و قسم أخر للتمارين 

نوع الملف : PDF 

حجم الملف : 256 kb 

رابط التحميل : 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...43774/gdp.html



لا تنسونا بالدعاء​*


----------



## zyadku (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جداً على هذا الكتاب الرائع 
ولكن أريد كتاب بالرموز الأجنبية هل بأمكانك أن تدلني على واحد


----------



## MOoODI (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## تنقا (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور كتييييررر


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (6 يناير 2010)

mooodi قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس



شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## أسامةأحمد (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررا


----------



## حسن مشهور (14 أبريل 2010)

الإخوة الكرام

أرفق الرابط  مرة أخرى


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الطيب*


----------

